# Weight Distribution Hitch Brands



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i currently do not use a weight distribution or anti-sway hitch. i am looking to purchase one but im not sure if brands matter??? i also don't know what weight rating to buy...


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

wow if i would have looked closer i could see that someone has asked similar questions... feel free to add anything else!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Use the search function there is a lot to read on the hitch subject.Find out what your trailer truly weighs you will be suprised







,and as usual ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have used the Equalizer hitch for the past 10 years with no problems. With my new rig, I bought the E2 hitch by the same manufacturer. The Equalizer has 4 points of antisway built into the hitch. The E2 has 2.

I pulled my rig home about 300 miles with the E2, and it did well in 20 mph crosswinds.


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

i can pick this set up, up for 250.00 delivered to my front door. Reese Pro Series Weight Distribution System w/ Friction Sway Control 750 lb

any thoughts??


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you would be better off with the Trunion style from Fastway like Stumpy said, and an upgrade from that would be Equal-i-zer.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I do think the E2 or even better, the Equilizer hitch is a better hitch. They are more expensive though...


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have the Reese SC Pro hitch witch combines the Reese trunnion style head with friction sway control similar to the Eqalizer. A little more robust, but it is easy to set up, hook up, and has performed well for us. Reese Pro SC


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

budguy81 said:


> i can pick this set up, up for 250.00 delivered to my front door. Reese Pro Series Weight Distribution System w/ Friction Sway Control 750 lb
> 
> any thoughts??


Post a link.

BTW the 750 weight sounds off. They are typically a round number 800, 1000 ect.....


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> i can pick this set up, up for 250.00 delivered to my front door. Reese Pro Series Weight Distribution System w/ Friction Sway Control 750 lb
> 
> any thoughts??


Post a link.

BTW the 750 weight sounds off. They are typically a round number 800, 1000 ect.....
[/quote]
http://www.adventurerv.net/reese-pro-series-weight-distribution-system-friction-sway-control-750-p-29421.html?utm_campaign=partsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle&gclid=CJmW0_L_j74CFY17fgod-3IADQ


----------



## budguy81 (Apr 27, 2014)

ok so it looks like everyone is anti friction sway control, so the e2 or for an extra 100 bucks an equalizer brand. now i have to decide what weight bars to get? my 04 25rss says it has a 470lb dry tongue weight. how do i decide???


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The typical rule of thumb for friction sway control is that if your trailer is over 26' total length, you should consider 2 friction brakes. I had a Reese system with friction brake for my 312bh and upgraded to the Equal-I-zer 4 point system 2 years ago. I couldn't believe the difference it made for towing. There are several good systems, (equal-I-zer, Reese dual cam, blue ox, etc...). You can also search the forum as there have been multiple threads on it. A lot of the people on here like the equal-I-zer or the dual cam set ups. An equalizer hitch is one of those "you get what you pay for" systems. You don't have to run out and buy the $700 one though. A good mid range one like the ones listed above do great job, just avoid the cheapest one on the market.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a ProPride hitch and am very happy with it. http://www.propridehitch.com/

Equalizer seems to be very popular as does Blue Ox.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a Reese WD hitch similar to the link Bill & Kate provided but my bars attach to the trailer with chains so no sway control.
That being said it is SUPER beefy.
In addition we use the Camco EAZ-LIFT sway control for ours and just purchased a second (left) one since the trailer is over 26' and sways like crazy. 
I sure wish I knew if we could incorporate the built in Reese sway control instead of have two extra 'things' to hook up all the time.
Ours came with the trailer when we bought it this spring and after seeing the prices I'm sure glad it did!

My question for all you guys with the sway control built into your WD hitch is how do you disconnect it for backing up?


----------



## Kampy4life (Jun 8, 2014)

I use the reese pro series and have ever since I started towing larger trailers. Never had any issues and have been in some very strong winds. When I had the outback 26rs I was using 800 lb bars. With the new north bay I am using 1200 lb bars with add on sway control cause this camper is so much longer. The one thing that I like about my reese is the head unit is able to accept other MFG'S parts if I wanted to change brands. With others like equalizer you can only use their head on their parts or at least that is how it was.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

scuba0331 said:


> I have a ProPride hitch and am very happy with it. http://www.propridehitch.com/
> 
> Equalizer seems to be very popular as does Blue Ox.


I do not have equalizer or blue ox experience....

But i do have the pro-pride customer since almost the beginning.... buying in 2008 ............ I have loved my Hitch and the Service from the company -

I have recommended to several friends/acquaintances and they also have enjoyed the Hitch - I also know several who have also liked the similar hitch the Hensley .......and have several folks who like the equalizer as well

Do your homework - lots of different options at different price points


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

JewelFamily, I had not heard that about needing 4 friction points when your camper is over 28'. Can you provide any more info about that?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

ZHB said:


> JewelFamily, I had not heard that about needing 4 friction points when your camper is over 28'. Can you provide any more info about that?


Its not necessarily 4 points. If you are using a friction brake bar style sway controller, most of the manufacturers will recommend you go to 2 of them when the camper gets over 25' or so or recommend upgrading to a hitch with sway control built in.


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Equalizer 4 point / 1000 lb....very,very happy with this system. W.D and sway all in one. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

budguy81 said:


> ...now i have to decide what weight bars to get? my 04 25rss says it has a 470lb dry tongue weight. how do i decide???


budguy81,

If you decide the Equal-i-zer hitch is the right system for you, you can use the hitch size calculator on the Equal-i-zer website to help you determine which model / weight rating you need.

You will need to know what your maximum trailer weight is. Many people just figure the GVWR of their trailer for this, but it could be less depending on your towing habits.

You will also need to know what your tongue weight is. This is best done loading up the trailer as if you were going camping, and then weighing it at a CAT scale. You should have it loaded with water, propane, gear, etc. so that the weight is accurate. A good rule of thumb is to have between 10% and 15% of the Gross Trailer Weight. At those points, you know that your trailer's center of gravity is slightly forward of the axles, and you will have a more stable setup. There are some very good threads on the forum about the details of how to do this.

The last thing you should also consider is some of the weight you will haul as cargo. A couple of sleeping bags and a camp stove won't really effect it, but if you're going to haul a 4-wheeler or a load of firewood, you should take some of that weight into consideration also.

The calculator will help with all three of these. You can find it here: http://www.equalizerhitch.com/About%20Equal-i-zer/hitchsizes.php

Best of luck and safe towing!


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Lofty Dreams said:


> My question for all you guys with the sway control built into your WD hitch is how do you disconnect it for backing up?


Lofty Dreams,

If you are using an Equal-i-zer hitch, you do not need to remove anything at all to back up, or make a tight turn. You don't have to add anything on to get sway control, it is all built in to the hitch, so when you hitch up, the sway control is automatically engaged.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Lofty Dreams said:


> I have a Reese WD hitch similar to the link Bill & Kate provided but my bars attach to the trailer with chains so no sway control.
> That being said it is SUPER beefy.
> In addition we use the Camco EAZ-LIFT sway control for ours and just purchased a second (left) one since the trailer is over 26' and sways like crazy.
> I sure wish I knew if we could incorporate the built in Reese sway control instead of have two extra 'things' to hook up all the time.
> ...


If it "sways like crazy" you need to make sure you have enough tongue weight - a trailer that is light on the tongue weight is real conducive to sway pretty much regardless of what kind of hitch or sway control you have.

Reese says it is not necessary to remove the trunnion bars before backing up, and we usually leave them on - but if we are going to be making an exceptionally sharp turn while backing, we will take them off first as sharp reverse turns put a lot of extra stress on the hardware .....


----------



## XFuzz (Jul 10, 2014)

I am also looking for assistance in selecting the appropriate equalizer/weight distribution hitch system. I have never used such devices so with all the brands and individual hype it makes the decision confusing at best. After reading many posts and contacting multiple sales points I believe the best choices for me is the "Equalizer" or The "Husky Centerline" Both appear to incorporate the sway control along with weight distribution without adding separate pieces. Many people speak about the equalizer on the forums, but few speak about the Husky. Both receive great comments. I am towing an '06 23rs. So, what are the recommends ? Your candid comments will be a great help. Thanks


----------

